# look 595 2008/7/6 color schemes?



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Just saw a 595 *origin* in black, white & red decals. it has the (pre headfit) FSA headset. 

Claimed to be vintage 2009...

As i cannot find any images of 2009 595's with this color scheme, was wandering what years the origin came in this scheme.

I am not sure if it has the outlined letters or the solid ones.
Also, the E-Post id the one with the wider red elastomer (i remember an older version with three different types).

Any help\pictures of 2008/7/6 in this color schemes would be great.
even greater - the PDF catalogs for these years (Chas ?)

Cheers,
Oren.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Is this the one you saw? Its a 2008 595 Origin Black. (sorry for the giant pic)










Most of the 2009 595's had the Headfit, although some of the early ones had the standard FSA internal HS.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Chas. 
Yes, it seems to be identical. 

so these were manufactured till the end of 2008 i guess. good news.


Oren.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

OrenPerets said:


> Thanks Chas.
> Yes, it seems to be identical.
> 
> so these were manufactured till the end of 2008 i guess. good news.
> ...


The model years don't really coincide with the calendar year, so a 2008 frame would have been produced between June/July 2007, and June/July 2008. That said, the only difference between the 2008 and 2009 595 was the introduction of the Headfit system.


----------

